# Its time



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

You've seen the early warning.....now the time is upon 3 unsuspecting Gorillas










Starring....

*M*r.Maduro - *T*xdyna65 - *V*olfan

:gnHitting mailboxes nation-wide very soon!!! :gn

DC#s
*M*
0103 8555 7490 1609 9002
0103 8555 7491 6289 9631
0103 8555 7490 3707 0523

*T*
0306 0320 0000 8849 9194
0306 0320 0000 8849 9057
0306 0320 0000 8849 9125

*V*
0103 8555 7490 8926 8923
0103 8555 7490 7878 3161
0103 8555 7490 9975 4683

3 Gorillas getting a big hurting


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I fear nothing will be left once these bombs arrive. I pray for those unsuspecting Gorillas.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Some gorillas gonna get a pounding... :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

this one is massive


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

BOOM!!!!!!! :ss


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Hells yeah. I love the smell of MTV bombs...........(they smell like cigars).


scottie


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

volfan said:


> Hells yeah. I love the smell of MTV bombs...........(they smell like cigars).
> 
> scottie


:r:r love it


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

meow.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Crap, head for the hills!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Darrell said:


> Crap, head for the hills!!!


Its a trap, they have eyes!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

So Scottie, are you on an MTV run because it's the only way someone from TN can land a long bomb???


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I'm on the edge of my seat!

MCS


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Us Texans, well I am a temporary transplant, know how to handle our business:gn


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

The Professor said:


> So Scottie, are you on an MTV run because it's the only way someone from TN can land a long bomb???


:r Thats cold...but funny as hell :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> :r Thats cold...but funny as hell :r


Thanks.  For some reason, I'm not so sure Scottie is gonna fin the humor in it. He'd better get used to it, though ... especially after all the crap he gave me for being a Bulldog.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Us Texans, well I am a temporary transplant, know how to handle our business:gn


I couldn't have said it any better. Don't mess with Texas!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Thanks.  For some reason, I'm not so sure Scottie is gonna fin the humor in it. He'd better get used to it, though ... especially after all the crap he gave me for being a Bulldog.


You know that the system will not let you ding someone right after you bump them but you are on MY list.

BAD PROFESSOR.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

volfan said:


> You know that the system will not let you ding someone right after you bump them but you are on MY list.
> 
> BAD PROFESSOR.


you know I care deeply for you, Scottie.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

that. is. a. scary. bomb.




I ain't sayin' nuttin.




Those boys are some fearsome brothers to mess with, and lessons are gonna be learned.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

E&E! E&E!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

replicant_argent said:


> that. is. a. scary. bomb.
> 
> I ain't sayin' nuttin.
> 
> Those boys are some fearsome brothers to mess with, and lessons are gonna be learned.


:tpd: As long as they stick to the east and west coast. no need to bother the MoB


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

These guys hit hard. 



These guys together= Oh Sh!t!!!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Time to notify next of kin... WTG Guys! :ss


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

you guys are crazy!!!!!!!!! :chk


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

thats not cool, a bomb of this proportion going off on a federal holiday...who will be prepared for that!!!!! someones gonna get hurt:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

TOTAL ANNIALATION!!! I pity the poor unsuspecting gorillas. WTG guys! :tu


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just remember, fellow gorillas, 
that which does not kill you makes you *stranger*!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r too cool....look out guys..these gorillas fling poo..LoL


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> Just remember, fellow gorillas,
> that which does not kill you makes you *stranger*!


What is stranger? :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

:gn:gn:gn


:mn:mn:mn


:hn:hn:hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

The Professor said:


> So Scottie, are you on an MTV run because it's the only way someone from TN can land a long bomb???


Oh, that hurts. :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I think he has flipped since the arrival of the new humi ! :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I think he has flipped since the arrival of the new humi ! :tu


Hey not just me that flipped....Patrick and Scottie are putting the hurt out too


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh my dear GOD!!! Armageddon has begun.


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning!:ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Wholly :BS TAKE COVER!!! :mn x3


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm setting my Tivo


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Any one of you guys is bad enough...

You should all be ashamed  :r

Give em hell!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

2 days and no confirmed hits? Was this just a mis-fire :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

yowza yowza... this is gonna sting some people !

Good work Patrick, Kenny, and Scottie !


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> 2 days and no confirmed hits? Was this just a mis-fire :r


Come on...... Are you serious? We don't miss!!

:gn :hn:fu :mn:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I imagine these will start landing tomorrow since the Post Office was closed Monday.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Come on...... Are you serious? We don't miss!!
> 
> :gn :hn:fu :mn:r


:r:r action speaks louder bro. don't sing it, bring it:ss

(just stirring the pot waiting for the poor SOB to be blown to smithereens)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> I imagine these will start landing tomorrow since the Post Office was closed Monday.


I was thinking that or Friday


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow, txdyna65 must have sent super secret packages because USPS doesn't have any record them. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rack04 said:


> Wow, txdyna65 must have sent super secret packages because USPS doesn't have any record them. :tu


:r:al


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Wow, txdyna65 must have sent super secret packages because USPS doesn't have any record them. :tu


Wow!! You're trackin' our DC#'s........a little nervous huh? :mn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Wow!! You're trackin' our DC#'s........a little nervous huh? :mn


:r nervous or nosy


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

tick, tock clarice.....


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

volfan said:


> tick, tock clarice.....


Now thats funny!:ss


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Wow, txdyna65 must have sent super secret packages because USPS doesn't have any record them. :tu


Yeah I bet you checked em all between wiping beads of sweat off ya forehead


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

volfan said:


> tick, tock clarice.....


QUID PRO QUO Dr. Lechter


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> QUID PRO QUO Dr. Lechter


:r :r :r


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Don't worry fellas, I've got the best team prepped for bomb defusing as we speak. Here's a quick pic I snapped this morning. The boys at the ROFLPD decided to add a caption...










As you can plainly see, we're all in good hands here.

 :r


----------

